# need new insurance policy!!!



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got a nonrenewel from insurance co... Not covering snow removal anymore... Called a place for quote, Wanted 1600 for 1mil told them had a sub, said it would be 3200 for 1mil!!!! I had a 2mil policy before for 1100.00 wondering if any one can give me a number for a new insurance co.? A couple i called already arnt carrying plow insurance. Thanks


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I use Farmers.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I use American Family


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Progressive Ins. is a sponsor on Plowsite. 

There is also a new sponsor posting in "The Elements of Business" part of the site here.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

seen that... it said it was for NY


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Peter Lewis of Progressive and his uber-liberal ways.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/peterlewis.asp


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Longae29;1504792 said:


> Peter Lewis of Progressive and his uber-liberal ways.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/peterlewis.asp


Hey, thank's alot, now I need to sell my ATV (the only thing I have insured by Progressive) and spend the money on Palermo's Pizza's and Johnsonville brats..................:laughing:

In all seriousness, look for an insurance broker, not a single company representitive like AmFam, State Farm, etc..... A broker will typically have dozens of different insurance providers to choose from, and be able to give you comparable quotes with providers that specialize in your business niche............


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I use Farm Bureau for everything


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

*Snow Insurance*

You need to reach out to a larger independent insurance agency in your area so they can search the marketplace for something affordable for you. A small agent/broker generally does not have the resources to get this done, especially a captive agent (Allstate/State Farm/Farmers, etc). Google Independent Insurance Agents Association and search for an agent in your area. The post is correct, our program is only available in NY. Rates for this class of business have gone up considerably since last year so it may be a bumpy ride. Good luck and whatever you wind up with make sure it does not exclude snow removal!!
Ben


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you...


----------

